# Serendipity?



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Have you ever felt that something was 'meant to happen'; or had an incredible coincidence happen to you?
Something odd, funny, weird, ironic?
This is for fun; it doesn't matter whether it 'can be explained away'. Just nice to share experiences.

Best example I can give: I was putting on a nativity play in Durham Cathedral & asked my class to choose a charity. They chose Lepra. I decided to dig out the address after the play had taken place. Taggart came to the play (on a Saturday morning) & said, there was no problem, as Lepra was holding a flag day in the town. The HQ was in St Nicholas in the market place, so we took the collection of £50 there & met the old lady who was organising it. She was pleased but not surprised to accept it. She'd worked out that she'd be £50 short that year & prayed that the shortfall would be made up...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

That's a great story, hope you did not pay her in Bitcoin!

When I remember if anything Serendipishly, has ever happened to me - I will share. 

Did you like my inventive spelling also?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> That's a great story, hope you did not pay her in Bitcoin!
> 
> When I remember if anything Serendipishly, has ever happened to me - I will share.
> 
> Did you like my inventive spelling also?


Delishus!

Another weird tale, as told to me by a teaching colleague, Brian. I can't remember which big city his family lived in, though. London or Liverpool?

During the second world war, Brian's father came home on leave to find his street bombed to smithereens. As he stood gazing at the ruins of his house, an acquaintance came past & told him not to worry as his family had been evacuated to Wales. He couldn't be more specific than that. So Brian's father went to the railway station and got on the first train that was going 'to Wales'. He stayed on the train till it reached its terminus, then got off & hung about the station forlornly. A man asked him why & he explained that his family had been evacuated to somewhere in Wales, but he didn't know where. 'I'll take you to them," the man said. It was night time by then but the two set out over a country moonlit track until they arrived at a cottage in the middle of nowhere. "Here it is," said the man. Brian knocked on the door, which was answered by his wife. He turned to thank the stranger who'd shown him the way - but the man was nowhere to be seen...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Spooky.................. but good story.

Sounds a bit like on old English movie where the guest arrived at a hotel post WW1, only to realise the whole place is ghost like- can't remember the title but found this instead.....


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

When I left Holland for an assignment in Singapore in 1999, I was 42 and single. One of the farewell gifts I got was a remark in the departmental newsletter that I would come back as a married man. One of the welcome gifts in Singapore was a book on Feng Shui. One of the things that I picked up from that book was that turtles are supposed to bring you luck. So one Saturday just a few weeks after my arrival I went out and bought a little turtle statue. Afterwards, heading for lunch on the banks of the Singapore river, the statue safely tucked away in my pocket, I decided to take a detour through an air-conditioned shopping mall. There I passed a little art gallery where a young Chinese female artist was working on a painting. I came in to have a look at the art. And the artist. And I kept coming back the days thereafter. One thing let to another and within a year we got married. So yes, turtles bring luck.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

This is a lovely story, Art Rock. Thank you so much.

I owe my existence to a wooden seat on a ferry boat. Dad was evacuated from Dunkerque on one, was so exhausted that he rolled under a seat & woke up hours later to find that people nearby had been strafed.

His regiment was evacuated to a midlands town & one day he was on guard duty in a wood at the bottom of my mum's garden & bet his mate ten shillings that he could ask my mum out.

They married and six kids were the result. But - this is the point - my mother and father were exactly the same age: born on exactly the same day - same month, same year.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Another tale, told to me by a vicar's wife. She had a friend (we'll call her Jane) who worked as a Religious Education lecturer. One night Jane dreamed that she made a journey - caught a no 5 bus, then a train to Darlington (nearby town), then walked up the hill to a building. She woke up. The next night she had the dream again, but this time there was a sense of urgency. The next night, same dream, but this time she almost missed the bus and the train. She had a day off and decided to make the journey out of curiosity. She caught the bus, took the train, got off & walked to the location; went up the hill & saw that the building was a rest home. She went in & the receptionist said, 'Oh, you're here to see Mr Parkes?' Guardedly, Jane said, 'That's right.' The receptionist took her to Mr Parkes' room. Jane went in & the old bedridden man grinned at her: 'I knew you'd come,' he said.
It turned out that he was dying and had been a Christian but fallen away. He wished to make his peace with God. Jane arranged for him to see his local priest.

Don't ask me why he didn't just ask the nursing home to arrange it. I relate what I was told. But it's interesting...


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> Delishus!
> 
> Another weird tale, as told to me by a teaching colleague, Brian. I can't remember which big city his family lived in, though. London or Liverpool?
> 
> During the second world war, Brian's father came home on leave to find his street bombed to smithereens. As he stood gazing at the ruins of his house, an acquaintance came past & told him not to worry as his family had been evacuated to Wales. He couldn't be more specific than that. So Brian's father went to the railway station and got on the first train that was going 'to Wales'. He stayed on the train till it reached its terminus, then got off & hung about the station forlornly. A man asked him why & he explained that his family had been evacuated to somewhere in Wales, but he didn't know where. 'I'll take you to them," the man said. It was night time by then but the two set out over a country moonlit track until they arrived at a cottage in the middle of nowhere. "Here it is," said the man. Brian knocked on the door, which was answered by his wife. He turned to thank the stranger who'd shown him the way - but the man was nowhere to be seen...


that could make a pretty neat screenplay.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Interesting story told by one of the Norwich Baroque musicians who'd travelled up for the concert. As he was making his way to the station, he passed some fields and thought to himself, 'This is Iceni country. Just think - some of the Iceni must have walked this very route.' Ten minutes later, as he was standing on the station platform, a man walked up to him and said, 'You know, it isn't far from here, the tombs of the Iceni.' 
Amazed, the musician replied, 'You must have read my mind!'
The man nodded - 'I did' - and walked off!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> Interesting story told by one of the Norwich Baroque musicians who'd travelled up for the concert. As he was making his way to the station, he passed some fields and thought to himself, 'This is Iceni country. Just think - some of the Iceni must have walked this very route.' Ten minutes later, as he was standing on the station platform, a man walked up to him and said, 'You know, it isn't far from here, the tombs of the Iceni.'
> Amazed, the musician replied, 'You must have read my mind!'
> The man nodded - 'I did' - and walked off!


I don't believe any of this,except your Mum and Dad. (I think).


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

moody said:


> I don't believe any of this,except your Mum and Dad. (I think).


It's true. I was the man who spoke to the musician. The only correction I would make to the story is that instead of nodding I did this.:tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Sometimes things seem to be 'waiting for you' to acquire them. I'll give two examples of this:

a) I read a library book about Dick Turpin, 'The Myth of the English Highwayman', because I grew up in York and frequently visited Dick Turpin's condemned cell in the Castle Museum. It was such a good book (Taggart thought so too) that we wrote to its author, James Sharpe, professor of history at York University, and he wrote back. A month or so later, Taggart was waiting for me to come out of the ladies and began looking through the second hand books at the back of the supermarket, which were being sold for the shop's chosen charity. You know the usual thing - paperback thrillers, cookbooks, kids stories etc - but here was a hardback copy of a serious history book for 50p and here was the ideal buyer, a fan. 

b) We came back from our first Gilbert & Sullivan festival at Buxton in 2011 and on our first day trip out went to visit Blickling Hall. Many stately homes have started second-hand bookshops to raise funds. We went round the one at Blickling, and Taggart found a hardback one volume complete libretto of the Savoy operas, price £3. Invaluable for our visit to Buxton in the following year.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

in some cases it's because we all use the same clock and calendar. this aligns moments to coincide with each other.

sometimes because humans often do the same things.

more often it is the person making the connection subjectively.

it could also be an idiots way of making sense of things. like paranormal, burying a rabbits foot and religion.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ah - I don't bury religion, so not guilty, milord!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

I've had a couple of odd ones lately both connected with TC. First one was when I was reading a guide to Handel. I then went on TC and there was a Baroque thread and somebody was saying that Baroque was all rules and no emotion. Lightbulb moment. It connected with what I had just been reading. I opened my book and there at the bookmark was the quote I had been thinking of - an exact response to the post. Secondly, when I moved on to a Musical History Book (I love songs about history!) I went on to the forum and somebody described me as an early music lover and was asking about something I had just been reading about.

Yes, there is definitely Somebody out there, and He has a well defined sense of humour!


----------



## MichaelSolo (Mar 12, 2013)

Folks,
There ain't no thin' lika serentp.. serenedi... oh whatever.

Whether you see Tao or not, it is there. When you are with Tao, everything happens and joins without you doing anything. Christians also have a name for that.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

MichaelSolo said:


> Folks,
> There ain't no thin' lika serentp.. serenedi... oh whatever.
> 
> Whether you see Tao or not, it is there. When you are with Tao, everything happens and joins without you doing anything. Christians also have a name for that.


Yes---it's known as chilling out .


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

MichaelSolo said:


> Folks,
> There ain't no thin' lika serentp.. serenedi... oh whatever.
> 
> Whether you see Tao or not, it is there. When you are with Tao, everything happens and joins without you doing anything. Christians also have a name for that.


Tao means 'the Way', and before Christians were called Christians, they called themselves followers of ... the Way!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

LordBlackudder said:


> in some cases it's because we all use the same clock and calendar. this aligns moments to coincide with each other.
> 
> sometimes because humans often do the same things.
> 
> ...


A lot of this runs something like, "Buy a red car, notice -- of a sudden, all the other red cars."
That is a heightened awareness, though, and so much of us running around in anything but a state of heightened awareness often enough does put "heightened awareness" in the realm of the mystical.

Heightened awareness is the core thing advocated in many an abstract pursuit, philosophical or performance, for that matter.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Heightened awareness - lose family in Wales, catch random train, stranger helps you to family? Have strange dream, catch bus in dream, find dying man waiting for you to come? Hold charity play & discover that the charity your kids chose at random is holding a flag day on that very morning? Think about the Iceni on the way to the station, then stranger talks to you about the Iceni on the station? Two people meeting at random and going on to marry & have six kids have exactly the same birthday.

Oh yeah - heightened awareness!  

But actually, this thread is called 'serendipity'. It's for striking coincidences, not noticing red cars!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

And here's two odd stories about telephones. They are not spooky or inexplicable, but they are 'striking coincidences'.

a) Told to me by the Vicar's wife mentioned above. Her husband went to the station to meet their daughter on the train, but when the train came in, she wasn't on it. He rang home to say what had happened and as he was talking to his wife, their daughter's voice cut in; she'd arrived at another platform expecting to find her father and was phoning in alarm from another callbox at the far end of the station. But the two calls merged & father and daughter were reunited.

b) After my mother was widowed, she had the phone taken out as an unjustifiable expense and my little sister was forced to arrange for her fiancé to ring a local call box about half a mile down the road at a fixed time, when she'd be waiting. Her fiancé got mixed up and called at 'the wrong time', but my mother was on her way to the shops just as the phone in the call box rang. Out of curiosity, she answered it ...


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

When I was young, attending the University and going through a difficult time of uncertainty not knowing the direction to be taken once ending my studies, I bought a ticket to attend a Jazz concert. 

Next to me a very nice old lady was very enthusiastic about the concert. A few times she looked at me with a beautiful smile and a charming shine in her eyes, looking for approval for the improvisations of the pianist and giving myself smiles in return.

After the concert, she quickly left her seat and, I think, she forgot a book of herself in the seat. I could not reach here. She 'disappeared' in the crowd that was leaving the theatre. The book was about Anthropology and it changed the course of my entire life. It was like a revelation and after the University I studied a degree in that field. 

I never saw that beautiful old woman again.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

PetrB said:


> A lot of this runs something like, "Buy a red car, notice -- of a sudden, all the other red cars."
> That is a heightened awareness, though, and so much of us running around in anything but a state of heightened awareness often enough does put "heightened awareness" in the realm of the mystical.
> 
> Heightened awareness is the core thing advocated in many an abstract pursuit, philosophical or performance, for that matter.


I used to feel a sense of heightened awareness when a brunette with long legs passed by !


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> Heightened awareness - lose family in Wales, catch random train, stranger helps you to family? Have strange dream, catch bus in dream, find dying man waiting for you to come? Hold charity play & discover that the charity your kids chose at random is holding a flag day on that very morning? Think about the Iceni on the way to the station, then stranger talks to you about the Iceni on the station? Two people meeting at random and going on to marry & have six kids have exactly the same birthday.
> 
> Oh yeah - heightened awareness!
> 
> But actually, this thread is called 'serendipity'. It's for striking coincidences, not noticing red cars!


Now,now keep calm !


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Ingenue said:


> Have you ever felt that something was 'meant to happen'; or had an incredible coincidence happen to you?
> Something odd, funny, weird, ironic?
> This is for fun; it doesn't matter whether it 'can be explained away'. Just nice to share experiences.


Speaking of PetrB's red cars:

I was feeling quite paranoid one day, with the nagging feeling that I was being watched (this has since been explained as being quite true). I was driving to the post office, and kept noticing that bright-red cars seemed to be following me. A red car would tail me for a bit, then peel off or pass...only to be replaced a short time later by another red vehicle.

Finally, the last red car peeled off, and I began my turn into the post office parking lot, astonished to see six bright-red vehicles parked in front, side by side!

Later I went home, and was looking through my rock CDs, and came across an old Roy Wood (of ELO fame) CD _Starting Up,_ and saw a song on it, titled _Red Cars are After Me.

1. Had I simply remembered that title, and constructed this entire scenario around this bit of information, or

2. Did similar events happen to both Roy Wood and I in a totally unrelated fashion; or
_
_3. Is there really a "Red Car Conspiracy?"_


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

millionrainbows said:


> _3. Is there really a "Red Car Conspiracy?"_


No, the _Red Carrot Conspiracy_ exists. For example, most people think carrots are orange. You thought so too, eh? Well, to a certain extent, they _are _orange, but actually, they're red. Communists. Pinkos. I stare at them on the plate and can't believe the bloody outrageous gall of them, the certifiable audacity of carrots, the ineffable root-veg swagger of _Daucus carota_...wait!

Did you say Red *Car *Conspiracy?

Ah no, that one's a myth... :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah, but carrots are mild compared to *beetroots*...

(Kieran, I think your post is absolutely brilliant - or else you're off your trolley. One of the two.  )


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Ingenue said:


> Yeah, but carrots are mild compared to *beetroots*...
> 
> (Kieran, I think your post is absolutely brilliant - or else you're off your trolley. One of the two.  )


Actually I was being serious but I got a bit confused there...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Ingenue said:


> Heightened awareness - lose family in Wales, catch random train, stranger helps you to family? Have strange dream, catch bus in dream, find dying man waiting for you to come? Hold charity play & discover that the charity your kids chose at random is holding a flag day on that very morning? Think about the Iceni on the way to the station, then stranger talks to you about the Iceni on the station? Two people meeting at random and going on to marry & have six kids have exactly the same birthday.
> 
> Oh yeah - heightened awareness!
> 
> But actually, this thread is called 'serendipity'. It's for striking coincidences, not noticing red cars!


I think they overlap. Coincidence happens soooooo much more frequently than most of us would care to think.

Wartime -- locals aware of people 'from outside' having moved in to their community. You look very much like a member of your family, known to the guy at the station. Laconic local sees the guy to the door, and in the moment of stunned amazement at seeing his family, the local has left already. It is still 'magic.' but....

Other things, sometimes, a general idea is "in the ether." some would not like to think we can be say, like, bees, or animals who 'just know' something, or are plugged into understanding sets of signals all about us of which we are not conscious, but are working on us anyway....

I moved to California with a general notion of returning to school for a full second study after having 'done' conservatory, with no other specifics as to which school, where (the state had / has, terrific schools.)

I circumstantially end up in suburbia south of San Francisco. One afternoon, taking a practice break in that synthetic condo-land set-up where you can walk out, take some sun on grounds with specimen plantings of trees, flowers, including a Koi pond, (lol) 
A woman sitting out with an almost newborn infant asks me, "Are you the fabulous pianist in #___?" I did the usual 'aw, shucks' Mickey Mouse routine, genuine enough while feeling also genuinely flattered.

She then proceeded to grill me with, "What are you doing with it, what are your plans, etc."

I limned out my earlier training, conservatory, work experience, then explained I had planned to attend the local JC the following autumn -- it had a very highly reputed music department. She exclaimed, 
"Don't go _there!_"
"Why"
'It's mainly pop and jazz now, the strong classical teacher who founded and taught in that department have all moved over one district to _________ College."
She then told me exactly what to say when signing up to that college not in my district to avoid bumping against, "This is not your district school" and gave me a name by name list: Take Harmony from ______, Take piano from, _______. Etc.
And that is what I did, and they were each and all astonishingly good. That school's theory department had such a high standard that students regularly placed one semester ahead in theory when transferring to Juilliard, or the excellent four year colleges within the same state!

I had no concrete plan. I had placed myself geographically but that was all. That neighbor overheard me playing -- if she had not just had that infant and been on maternity leave, she would have been teaching classes during the day, and never heard me.

It would not have happened the way it did, for sure. I had no information, was not at the moment aggressively seeking it, and got handed prime quality information on a platter by the mere "coincidence?" of that teacher having had a child and my taking a ten-minute break during several hours of practice.

Or was I, all invested, working at it, hungry for it, setting up an atmosphere around me which 'allowed those things' to be lined up to be in my path?

It certainly felt like some thing or some one was really looking out for me. That class piano teacher with the infant, _and serendipity_, I still thank when I recall those events.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

That's an interesting story, PetrB. My friend says that coincidence doesn't exist, but in the absence of a better term, I'll stick with it. But then serendipity is like coincidence with bells on, a greasing of the wheels, a nudge towards the shore.



> It would not have happened the way it did. I had no information, was not at the moment aggressively seeking it, and got handed prime quality information on a platter by "coincidence?" Or was I, all invested, working at it, hungry for it, setting up an atmosphere around me which 'allowed those things in' to be in my path?


This is the mystery at its core. Is serendipity just fortuitous coincidence - or is it an effect of something else?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Ondine said:


> When I was young, attending the University and going through a difficult time of uncertainty not knowing the direction to be taken once ending my studies, I bought a ticket to attend a Jazz concert.
> 
> Next to me a very nice old lady was very enthusiastic about the concert. A few times she looked at me with a beautiful smile and a charming shine in her eyes, looking for approval for the improvisations of the pianist and giving myself smiles in return.
> 
> ...


..............................
_Love it._


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Kieran said:


> That's an interesting story, PetrB. My friend says that coincidence doesn't exist, but in the absence of a better term, I'll stick with it. But then serendipity is like coincidence with bells on, a greasing of the wheels, a nudge towards the shore.
> 
> This is the mystery at its core. Is serendipity just fortuitous coincidence - or is it an effect of something else?


I believe it is a Jesuit argument (who better) that says miracles are part of everyday science, physics, etc. They are a course of natural events which happen so fast that you can not see all the accountable steps. -- That is FUN, but I don't need it, exactly 

Not to go simple gushing on what for me was the very best of good fortune, if you will, but I have thought after what happened, "You know, I know or have known many people my age, with my talent, ability -- and more --, who have worked just as long and hard, who are _equally or even more deserving_ of what this was and how it happened. Why me?"

There is no answer, I think, no matter how much I had 'sent out' or was 'with the way.' -- So if and when I think about it, I just think "Thank you."


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

PetrB said:


> ..............................
> _Love it._


Thanks PetrB...


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

PetrB said:


> [...] I just think "Thank you."


Yes...that's it.


----------



## MichaelSolo (Mar 12, 2013)

Kieran said:


> ...
> This is the mystery at its core. Is serendipity just fortuitous coincidence - or is it an effect of something else?


Oh my god people you are breaking into the open door...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

MichaelSolo said:


> Oh my god people you are breaking into the open door...


How can you break in through a door already open? You just walk in if you want to.

BTW not everyone announces their MO, or how they think about and work within their mortal coil and all about them.


----------



## MichaelSolo (Mar 12, 2013)

PetrB said:


> How can you break in through a door already open? ...


Breaking into the open door is the most engaging and preoccupying sort of break-in. It is much more complicated and challenging than trying to get through the door which is locked. You need to be brave and persistent. And the success is so much more rewarding in the end! Though not everyone makes it - that is for sure. Some give up even before trying - so sad!

My favorite kind of door and activity it is. I make it through more often than not, though.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

MichaelSolo said:


> Breaking into the open door is the most engaging and preoccupying sort of break-in. It is much more complicated and challenging than trying to get through the door which is locked. You need to be brave and persistent. And the success is so much more rewarding in the end! Though not everyone makes it - that is for sure. Some give up even before trying - so sad!
> 
> My favorite kind of door and activity it is. I make it through more often than not, though.


People say they are afraid to make a change. This is like saying you are afraid of what is in the next room behind that closed door. Since you have No Idea of what is behind that locked door, what you are actually afraid of is leaving the comfort of knowing the room in which you already sit.


----------



## MichaelSolo (Mar 12, 2013)

PetrB said:


> People say they are afraid to make a change. This is like saying you are afraid of what is in the next room behind that closed door. Since you have No Idea of what is behind that locked door, what you are actually afraid of is leaving the comfort of knowing the room in which you already sit.


This is definitely a part of it! Another part is, we, the people, don't believe in open doors. After all, if there is a door, why would it be open? You have a door so that it could be (and should be) locked - espessially if some goodies are hidden behind. It is hard for us to understand that an unlocked door serves this purpose much better. And to accept that best things do not require struggle and are there just waiting for us to enter - that is completely verrückt.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Those of us of a suspicious or pessimistic turn of mind tend to think that behind the open door is lurking a rough with a cudgel!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Yesterday I started a thread, 'Prize Exhibits', about the specific excellence of musical pieces; it was based on the analogy of a Village Vegetable Show, and my subsequent post (my thousandth) featured the idea of a novelty class of vegetables, including phallic carrots. 

Today, I found an entry from my sister (who lives 200 miles away) on my Facebook Newsfeed:

'Mr Tomato won 1st prize for Comical Vegetable in the local produce show recently.'

-----------------(photo of extremely rude tomato)

Well done Mr Tomato but strictly speaking you're a fruit...'

Needless to say, I had no idea that my sister was entering a Village Vegetable Show. Deliciously weird!


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

There is no doubt that strange coincidences abound...& they have done for me, on TC...particularly lately. The one the other day in particular, when I'd just decided to play a Brendel cd....I clicked onto the current listening page & the first word that met my gaze, written by Kieran...was 'Brendel'....there were just seconds between my thought & reading the name on the page. That is a seemingly explicable-one but there have been repeated ones like that & more, from my time on TC.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

"The way in is through the door. Why is it that more people do not use this method?" I always thought that was a funny saying.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'd never heard of it, m-r, so I googled it, and it's the way *out*!  Apparently, Confucius said it, & I've copied an explanation from a Confucian site:

'The way out is through the door. Why is it that no one will use this method?'- This says that the simplest method is to follow what is planned, but people tend to make it more complicated than it should be, and they're trying to get around what obvious is the only way in front of them.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I am waiting with bated breath for petwhac to weigh in on this thread...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unweaving_the_Rainbow#Petwhac


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Many of you know a little bit of my "Ghost Lover" affair I've had for about 6 years with Glazunov. The "happen-chance" that I run into his music on the radio, on internet radio broadcast, on TV, in a practice room hallway, etc. You could say that it's definitely a "heightened awareness" thing because maybe I've just not been that focused on what _other _composers I've run into, ex. Mozart, Bach and Beethoven, etc. They come on the radio definitely more than Glazunov. What about Dvorak? Wagner? Tchaikovsky? Why don't I jump in my seat when I hear them come on? I love them too! But they are better known... not as special, or obscure. Dvorak, Wagner, Tchaikovsky, etc also don't make me cry 20-something times and want to throw things and what not...

In college, I've only "run-into" Glazunov a few times. Notably, musicians in practice rooms playing his music, a french horn student doing his Reverie for Noon Recital, and another french horn student doing the same piece in _church_ for offertory. The church performance came first, and I'm proud to say now to people that _that _was my first live hearing of Glazunov's music other than radio, in church. <3 I associate Glazunov with God's love for me, so it's all good. Also, my first live hearing of Arensky's music was also in church as an offertory... I've started noticing him a lot more too on the radio...


----------

